# How does this happen to all my brushes?



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know what I am doing wrong, but all of the brushes I've ever used get a rooster tail kinda thing happen to them. I can straighten them out but I am wondering why this happens?

Check out the pictures and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

the only time that happens to me is when I'm doing something that involves a lot of jabbing (brushing out scallop shakes)


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> the only time that happens to me is when I'm doing something that involves a lot of jabbing (brushing out scallop shakes)


Pretty much the same for me. Sometimes though after painting trim all day I'll get it a little. Not sure why. Thing I like to do is run my 5/1 through my brush every hour or two to straighten any fudged up bristle & lossen up what may be drying up. Just run it through like a comb would do. Could just use a comb, but that would require me to carry one more tool around.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Quit b*tching and snip the damaged bristles. Problem solved. Why waste time trying to figure this out? most likely it's Wooster brushes because that never happens to me unless i am jamming the sh*it out of it in some tight ass corner.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

This happens to my brushes when cramming them in small spaces like between siding shakes, small amount of wall space next to door jambs ect. Once it starts happening to a brush it will just become more frequent and worsen as time goes on. Nothing lasts for ever though.

Also i do blame brush tweaking on some of the heavily bodied acrylics


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Quit b*tching and snip the damaged bristles. Problem solved. Why waste time trying to figure this out? most likely it's Wooster brushes because that never happens to me unless i am jamming the sh*it out of it in some tight ass corner.


Why would it be Wooster brushes? Happens the same with my Purdys. Snipping something like that will ruin the brush. Using a comb on it fixes the problem just fine.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Why would it be Wooster brushes? Happens the same with my Purdys. Snipping something like that will ruin the brush. Using a comb on it fixes the problem just fine.


Woosters have a habit of doing this. Never ever happened to any of my Purdys even when I jam them in tight places. Snipping bristles will not hurt a brush, I have seen you do it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> Woosters have a habit of doing this. Never ever happened to any of my Purdys even when I jam them in tight places. Snipping bristles will not hurt a brush, I have seen you do it.


Snipping an edge bristle that turned pubic is different that 30 bristle in the center. :laughing:

Well you use the same Purdys & the same Woosters I do, so I guess we have different luck, but mine do it equally. Although my Purdy bristles pubic up more.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Snipping an edge bristle that turned pubic is different that 30 bristle in the center. :laughing:
> 
> Well you use the same Purdys & the same Woosters I do, so I guess we have different luck, but mine do it equally. Although my Purdy bristles pubic up more.


If we use the same brushes then you know this happens all the time with Wooster and not Purdy. Why argue the point when i'm right? Just the other day you were saying Purdy is better than wooster. You said the damn bristle keep flairing out on you. You even asked for my clippers so you could cut the bristles. WTF?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> If we use the same brushes then you know this happens all the time with Wooster and not Purdy. Why argue the point when i'm right? Just the other day you were saying Purdy is better than wooster. You said the damn bristle keep flairing out on you. You even asked for my clippers so you could cut the bristles. WTF?


Yeah ok buddy, you say so. :laughing:


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm not b*tching about it, just wondering why that's all. This happens to me just from cutting in. I do run a comb through it when that happens and it straightens out just fine. Just thought there may be an explanation why it happens.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Er, you mean a "wooster tail":jester:

Do you comb them after they are cleaned and spinned?


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bender said:


> Er, you mean a "wooster tail":jester:
> 
> Do you comb them after they are cleaned and spinned?


LOL! I sure do!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Also try not to let the paint go more than half way up your bristles. Fill your cut pot to that level. All that paint up there isn't going on the house, so it's sitting there drying up. Could be getting gummy up there & keeping bristles in that position after use.

I totally just pulled that out of my a**, but it kinda makes sense. :yes:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Its that Behr paint you are using son


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Its that Behr paint you are using son

Looks like it:blink:


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nope not behr, cloverdale paint.....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What you are doing is smacking the bristles off the lip of the cut pot when dipping your brush. I did that a few times today and sure enough what you have pictured happened.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Stop painting like a carpy
You gently apply the paint, son...gently
Not hammer it on like a framing nail


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Also try not to let the paint go more than half way up your bristles. Fill your cut pot to that level. All that paint up there isn't going on the house, so it's sitting there drying up. Could be getting gummy up there & keeping bristles in that position after use.
> 
> I totally just pulled that out of my a**, but it kinda makes sense. :yes:


It's totally correct, that's why you never go past half way.
On very hot and humid days it gets even worse here in Fla. Painting outside in August, you either have to change brushes or clean the one youre using at least 2 times a day. It doesn't matter what brand of brush, they all end up painting like a pine cone.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Did you use a spinner?


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Did you use a spinner?


I do use a spinner when I clean my brushes but I always comb them out after.

I have figured out what my problem was though...... It was all in my technique. I've since changed the way I hold my brush and I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I had the same problem, and it mainly happens to me when using woosters. If you move the brush more like a pencil than a paint brush, or if you are using thick paint or have a lot of old paint buildup, it happens. If you use a good purdy pro extra, it doesn't happen nearly as much because they are made to take a beating, but the woosters I've used just can't take the workload. I think a lot of it has to do with the material the woosters are made of. I know, nylon is nylon, but is wooster nylon as good as purdy nylon?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When you brush up and down, instead of side to side, the bristles move against each other. When they are loaded with paint, and they move against and past each other, it is harder for them to spring back to their original position. so after a while, they can'tget back to their original spot, and they start popping out the sides. The bristles are actually twisting. Its easier to show you than tell you.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PWG, u da man!


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i hate that sh!t


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks PWG!! That's what I was doing before and like I said I've since changed my style and now use the brush the way you showed.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats odd PWG, I paint the way you say not to in your clip and I dont have that problem at all. I'd like to see how he loads that brush and works it. I know some guys like to fling their brush a lot when they paint. Who knows...

btw are you going to email me back?


----------

